# Interest in tap and die group buy?



## hannah (Mar 19, 2021)

Trying to gauge interest in a 2021 triple start tap and die group buy. Please comment if that's something you might want to join in.


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 20, 2021)

Interested.


----------



## 444 (Mar 20, 2021)

I am interested also!


----------



## Jon Nutting (Mar 20, 2021)

Interested


----------



## JackNapalm (Mar 20, 2021)

Interested


----------



## Carrick20 (Mar 20, 2021)

Interested


----------



## EricRN (Mar 20, 2021)

Me too.  Would these be tapcco?


----------



## Darrin (Mar 20, 2021)

Im interested in buying from someone not using their purchase from the last group buy


----------



## showcaser (Mar 20, 2021)

Interested.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Mar 20, 2021)

Interested.


----------



## Amanap (Mar 20, 2021)

I am interested


----------



## hannah (Mar 20, 2021)

EricRN said:


> Me too.  Would these be tapcco?


The last one was, so I assume that's who it would be from this time.


----------



## grebmar (Mar 20, 2021)

I am interested.


----------



## RichN (Mar 21, 2021)

Interested


----------



## showfire (Mar 21, 2021)

Interested


----------



## Cavediver (Mar 22, 2021)

Interested


----------



## Aurelius (Mar 23, 2021)

Interested as well


----------



## ivieli (Mar 23, 2021)

Interested.


----------



## hannah (Mar 23, 2021)

I'll put together a group buy soon. Those who are interested keep posting here.


----------



## Rick95602 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, very interested. Thanks for stepping up.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## RichAldrich (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Ghale (Mar 24, 2021)

yes I am interested


----------



## scoops (Mar 30, 2021)

Interested.


----------



## alpha1172 (Apr 1, 2021)

Interested


----------



## Richld16 (Apr 3, 2021)

Definitely interested if I’m not too late.


----------



## Weldon0405 (Apr 4, 2021)

Interested.


----------



## johnjohnson42 (Apr 5, 2021)

Interested


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Apr 5, 2021)

Possibly interested.


----------



## guitarchitect (Apr 5, 2021)

I would like to know more. I'm looking to get started in Kitless and it's hard to find a good "beginners guide" about which taps + dies would be a minimum to get going. What are the group buy prices like compared to what one might pay at a retailer?


----------



## hannah (Apr 5, 2021)

The group buy is officially open! Head over to this thread for instructions: https://www.penturners.org/threads/2021-group-buy.169743/


----------

